# Electric to Nitro conversion questions.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I have an old original RC10T truck that I want to convert to nitro. And I have no idea where to start.

Thanks in advance. :slimer:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It was a joke.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

HEHEHEHEHE!!! Looks like you got it to fit good - I like the centerline mount....ought to keep the old RC10 balanced when it's launch 50feet into the air to lift off and fly! LOL!!!

That motor looks HUGE sitting in that poor little truck.

PD2


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I did what you are talking about with an old monster beetle and an os .40. Made a mount in the back and put on a push prop.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It's a .90. Freeking thing is huge. And it has scratches on the piston. :hairout:


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

GEEZ!!! Guess they are not checking the tolerances and quality like they should, eh? That sucks!

PD2


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

this might help-

http://cgi.ebay.com/Thump-RC-Four-S...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

video-


----------

